# Amsterdam to Rotterdam



## piknick (May 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been offered a job in Rotterdam, although Amsterdam is my all-time favourite Dutch city. I know that the train ride is only about 30 min., but can you tell me if it's possible to live in Amsterdam and work in Rotterdam? Or is it too much trouble?

Thanks!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Station to station piece of cake, just make sure the connections on either end are ok otherwise you easily end up in an hour + travel


----------

